# Can your pet dog detect the Paranormal?



## ThatDude30

There have been claims that pet dogs, and other wild dogs and animals, can possibly detect the paranormal. 
I have to say that there has been times that my dog or cat would be acting strange. Like my dog was at the top of the basement steps just barking like there was something or someone in the basement. I go down and check and there was nobody or anything down there. One time, my girlfriend has a walk in closet in her bedroom, its pretty spacious, and her dog was standing in the entrance way of the closet just wagging his tail and was all happy like he was about to receive a treat. I got up and looked in the closet and there was nothing there. Awhile back I was dating this girl, she claimed that her house was haunted. She said that her cat could see the ghosts and spirits. Mind you, this is before I believed in ghosts and all that. I was sleeping over one night and her cat did start to act weird, jumping at walls and kept its focus on something that could not see. The girl then started yelling some kind of phrase at the spirit over and over again. That was the end of that relationship.
   A dogs senses are keener, and different than ours, Their eyes detect more delicate movements, his smell is 1,000 to 10,000 times more sensitive than a humans. They can also hear much higher frequencies, and at four times the distant of a human with normal hearing.
  As for a sixth sense connecting the supernatural or paranormal. Some pet psychologist believe that both dog and their owner possess one. "But humans judge or deny what they are feeling." "Dogs don't judge what is going on in the environment ." While our own minds start to analyze what is happening, dogs don't do that.
   There are reports of wild and domestic animals, including dogs, that seemed to sense the impending Indian Ocean Tsunami in 2004, displaying their distress with behavior changes and vocal warnings, and either ran for cover or refused to go outside. Some experts believe they could sense vibrational changes on land from impending the earthquake before humans could. Dogs heightened sense of smell is credited with their ability to detect some cancers in humans. Service dogs who aid seizure prone people are alert to subtle shifts in body smells and dilated pupils, signs that enable the dogs to warn their owners of a looming attack.

  So based on this little information I could believe that dogs and other animals maybe able to detect the supernatural and paranormal.

 What do you think?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

No, of course not.  And how could you ever tell, anyway?  that is a huge clue that this is utter nonsense.


----------



## AVISSSER

Two takeaways;
- You need to stop giving your dog "fat bongrips brah!"
- Dogs need to keep their dirty ass outside.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK

No idea if they can or can't (they probably can't) however my old dog was a German Shepard and when I used to go stay with my Grandmother she had this fold down sofa bed in her living room - I used to sleep on it instead of a bed in the spare rooms.

I just used to get a better sleep on it than I did the beds.

Anyway, the dog would lie in the living room at night with me.

There was an old fashioned chair in the corner that my Grandfather used to always sit in. I was too young to remember him properly but vaguely remember him sat in it as a small kid and I always knew that was "his chair"

Anyway, more than once (maybe half a dozen times) I'd open my eyes in the middle of night and my dog would always be sat up with her back to me, looking at the chair like someone was giving her attention.

If it was once or twice I'd brush it off but it used to happen the majority of times I stayed over with the dog and slept in the living room.

Probably nothing paranormal about it but it always got me thinking "what if" because it was out of character for her. In my own house anywhere I fell asleep (spare room, my own room, the couch) and I woke up she'd always just be sleeping normally without a care in the world - so it was strange she'd always act that way and at that chair at my Grandmothers.


----------



## ranfunck

YES THEY CAN


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Mine can detect Abby Normal, but not Perry Normal


----------



## WelfareQueen

No.  But he can detect a smelly fart.


----------

